# Phrag. (Beverly Fischer x Grande)



## Drorchid (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a new cross. Beverly Fischer is Saint Ouen x fischeri.

















Robert


----------



## paphreek (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the twisting of the petals. Did the Beverly Fischer reduce the size much?


----------



## Shiva (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite a change from Beverley Fischer. The Grande has had a good deal of influence in this cross. A very good result and I too love the twisted petals.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 9, 2010)

paphreek said:


> I like the twisting of the petals. Did the Beverly Fischer reduce the size much?



Slightly, but not by too much; I would say it is about 80% the size of a Phrag. Grande.

Robert


----------



## Hera (Aug 9, 2010)

Darling petals. Its a keeper.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 9, 2010)

That's awesome, both the petal form and the color. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2010)

What is this "Grande" thing you speak of??


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 9, 2010)

NYEric said:


> What is this "Grande" thing you speak of??


??? It is a phrag hybrid that does not have besseae in its background oke:

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2010)

Could be! I would not know! :evil:


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 9, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Could be! I would not know! :evil:



If you really don't know it is caudatum x longifolium

Robert


----------



## Candace (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that's yummy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a Schroderae to me and maybe slighty darker.


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 9, 2010)

I love this one!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 9, 2010)

Candace said:


> Now that's yummy.



I second that!:clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 9, 2010)

I like it alot also


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2010)

That's lovely, Robert. I really like it! A lot!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like a Schroderae to me and maybe slighty darker.



I was thinking the same thing! I like it!:clap:


----------



## Jorch (Aug 9, 2010)

that's lovely!! do you have any for sale??


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 9, 2010)

Very interesting cross, I like the deep pink coloration on that one...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 10, 2010)

That's a good one!!!! Does it already have a name? Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 10, 2010)

Jorch said:


> that's lovely!! do you have any for sale??



No, just got a few plants out of this cross :sob:, but now I know what it will look like, I will definitely remake it.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 10, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> That's a good one!!!! Does it already have a name? Jean



Not yet.

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 10, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> No, just got a few plants out of this cross :sob:, but now I no what it will look like, I will definitely remake it.
> 
> Robert



yes, please !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> If you really don't know it is caudatum x longifolium
> 
> Robert



I could have looked it up.  I like this better than most long petal besseae hybrids because it seems more pubescent and the color is cool!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 10, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> No, just got a few plants out of this cross :sob:, but now I know what it will look like, I will definitely remake it.
> 
> Robert



Great!!! :clap:


----------



## John M (Aug 10, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like a Schroderae to me and maybe slighty darker.



I agree; but, it's not as "dumpy" as Schroderae. The colour is improved as well. I like that the petals are long-ish and not too wide. This allows them to twist nicely.....very attractive!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 10, 2010)

Outstanding, particularly the petals, but really the whole flower is nice and chunky with great color.


----------



## BigPapaDan (Aug 10, 2010)

It is way better in person 
I Think it should be named Rob's Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2010)

BigPapaDan said:


> It is way better in person
> I Think it should be named Rob's Strawberry Ice Cream



Good name!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2010)

BigPapaDan said:


> It is way better in person
> I Think it should be named Rob's Strawberry Ice Cream



Well Hello and welcome Dan! Nice to see you here on Slippertalk! Dan has been working for us here at Orchids Limited over the Summer, and has even been helping me in the Lab.

And I think it is a great name too! I will have to think about it....

Robert


----------



## toddybear (Aug 11, 2010)

what a beauty! I am rather partial to fischeri hybrids


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2010)

Yay fischeri hybrids!!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm gonna sue!!


----------

